# Private Members Forum



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,
My thread was moved to the private ,embers forum. I've got enough posts, but am still unable to access it. Do I need any special permission?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Looks like you are posting to your thread now. All good?

Kevin


----------

